# 10th Mountain Division Hut Association - Help?



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Been to Green Wilson before (from Ashcroft- aspen side). Nice easy skin in till the last 1.5 mile or so. then swithcbacks and steeper.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*Endomadness...*

Thank you for posting, any chance I can shoot you a PM?

Lenny.


----------



## coloriverdude (Jun 23, 2009)

*Friends Hut*

It's been a few years now, but I do recall the Friends hut was a bit of a grunt to get into. Not steep or technical....just a good long hump, skiing in. The skiing above the F.H.is outstanding!


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*Hal,*

Thanks for your post and I would like to shoot you a PM for a few more specifics, if that's cool? Sounds like you know this area somewhat.

Lenny.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

lenny feel free to pm. But i have only been as far as Green Wilson- might want to hit up riverdude for better beta.

take care


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*Endomadness...*

Awesome, thanks dude, I appreciate that. Have a great weekend.

Lenny.


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

I found this online, detailed info about all 10th mountain huts...
Text Based Index of 10th Mountain and Summit Huts Maps


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*kengore*

Thank you for the post. I have tons of "online" details, I am specifically searching for someone that personally knows the "Braun & Friends Huts" area and has ski'd in this area.

Thank you, Lenny.


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

I have never been there but I am such an awesome skier ( on the flats ) that I am sure I can make up whatever beta you need. 

They don't call me betaman for nothin'


----------



## mulex (May 13, 2008)

I've done Green Wilson and Friends (as well as a number of the 10th mtn ones). GW isn't bad; Friends is a slog: 11 miles and most of the elevation is gained at the end when you're spent. Once we got there I found the closest thing to sit on and sat motionless for 20 minutes, didn't even have the gumption to get my boots off. It's definitely the most spectacular views from any of the huts I've been. As with all Braun huts, you really need to know you're avy protocols, many aesthetic lines to die on.

Here's a TR that helped us out, unfortunately the photo links are gone:

:: View topic - TR: Friends Hut, Jan 29 - Feb 1


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Feel free to message me on the matter if you still require info Lenny. I think I can help out.


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

From where I live we have Many huts really close. I have done the Friends hut, Tagart and Green Wilson numerous times. Lindley is an easy one, as is the Markely hut. The Benedict, Mcnamara and Margy"s huts are a little further. Barnard off the back of Aspen Mountain is another easy one, and you can link it with the Goodwin Green hut and the brand new Ops hut, on your way over to the Friends hut.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

Mulex: Thank you for the post, good info.

Logan, thanks man, sent you a PM.

John (ZGjethro), sent you a PM, would like to ask you a few questions, thank you.

Lenny.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*Elk Mountain Grand Traverse?*

Any former Racers or anyone planning on Racing it this year?

Grand Traverse

Thanks, Lenny.


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

Check out hutski by Lou Dawson...awesome for trip planning, all the huts are super sweet especially Taggert, Eismann, and Estin.


----------



## mulex (May 13, 2008)

"Dawson's Guide to Colorado Backcountry Skiing" was helpful for Friends. It's out of print but Neptune in Boulder had a few copies a couple of years ago.


----------

